# Small Quantities of KOH



## kelleyaynn (Feb 18, 2011)

The smallest quantity of potassium hydroxide I've found is 2 pounds.  Does anyone know where to get smaller quantities (such as 1 pound)?  I want to experiment with making cream soap and don't want to buy way more than I need should I decide I don't like how things turn out.


----------



## KateCosmetics (Feb 18, 2011)

You can buy 1/2 lb on Etsy, although I have not ordered from this supplier.  Just make sure that you search under the supplies category.  Hope this helps!


----------

